# a first for me



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had Stellar Jays in at the feeders many times . But today was the first time outside of the midwest that I have seen Blue Jay and grew up having them pester me while trying to stay concealed while squirrel hunting. 
Was able to watch for the last 15 minutes at a very close range. No mistaking it for anything else. The wife even brought out the bird book and went down every identification criteria.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That's pretty cool. When I lived in Ft. Collins, they were abundant there. Maybe they have crossed the Rockies.

We have a lot of Scrub Jays at our house. They nest every year in the neighbors pine tree.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I have never seen a Blue Jay here in Northern Utah. According to Sibley they do occur now and then West of the Rockies. If you see one that is certainly worthy of note.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I swear I have seen them down on the Manti while hunting. I'm no bird expert but a vivid blue bird did stand out to me.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen them on the Parker during the deer hunts.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I’ve had a bluejay at my feeders a few times this spring. Pretty cool to see


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Remember that we commonly have 3 "blue jay" species here. Scrub jays, pinon jays, and Stellars jays. These are all common in their preferred habitat. The scrub jays are becoming really common around town. They are grayish underneath with a blue dorsum. Stellars live in the forests(black head), and pinon jays like, well pinon areas. 

True blue jays have a white face. 










Utah Natural Heritage Program


Utah Field Guide contains a wealth of information about Utah's diverse species.




fieldguide.wildlife.utah.gov




Utah Natural Heritage Program








Utah Natural Heritage Program


Utah Field Guide contains a wealth of information about Utah's diverse species.




fieldguide.wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

one4fishing said:


> I’ve had a bluejay at my feeders a few times this spring. Pretty cool to see


Lycky. All we get are stupid doves and sparrows. Occasionally the quail will show up.

I did have a mallard doing laps in the pool this morning. He looked refreshed afterwards.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> Lycky. All we get are stupid doves and sparrows. Occasionally the quail will show up.
> 
> I did have a mallard doing laps in the pool this morning. He looked refreshed afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


lol. 
last year the grandkids helped open the pool. The younger one then through out some goose floaters hoping to get some birds to land


----------

